# !!! Trojan Virus Found in the Enigma "Seven Lives Many Faces" (2008) Music CD !!!



## EnigmaStarter (Nov 11, 2008)

Bought ENIGMA "Seven Lives Many Faces" (2008) CD in Walmart on Nov. 10, 2008 and placed the CD into my computer and got an AVG Anti-Virus program warning that it found a Trojan Horse Downloader.Generic8.BGR in the CD's EnigmaStarter.exe. 

P.S.: By the way, is anyone interested in a class action lawsuit against Capitol Records? It is best to submit class action lawsuits in state courts (as opposed to federal). I'm in South Carolina.


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Maybe it was a false positive.


----------



## EnigmaStarter (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe baby, but maybe not, because this CD does not work on any of my 3 new computers, yet they state it should play on any PC. I know... as they say: consumer always wrong, but I think the manufacturers sometimes wrong too... and the store refused refunding my money since I opened the package.... well... I'm screwed by the music industry and I'm not buying any CDs anymore.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

With all the reports of Trojans being found in your computer over time, perhaps it's wise to be thinking about doing a clean install of Windows.


As far as AVG.....it seems to be having issues lately with false positives to the point it can disable a computer.
I used it in the past, but now have Avast installed.
Try some of the online scanners and see what they dredge up......might save you some further grief. There is a list on a sticky in the security forum, as I remember.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

http://www.enigmamusic.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=117&p=452

So?
http://www.enigmamusic.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=466&sid=e708f723a17dfd67a09a254013b36b64#p466
Have you determined if the issue is Service Pack 3?


----------



## EnigmaStarter (Nov 11, 2008)

No, it is not a SP3 issue. Tested on another PC that does not have a SP3 or a SP2 and it's the same problem.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm willing to bet it's a false positive. If you are unsure, however, you can always post a hijackthis log in the malware forum; that will verify that your rig is clean.

As stoner related, avg has had a rough week; that's why I'm pretty sure it's a false positive. Certainly wouldn't be the first time I've seen one on AVG.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea AVG sure had a bad week.

Not as bad as the new a-squared Anti-Malware with the 2nd antivirus engine from Ikarus. I was getting 10, 15,100's and even had as high as 3232 false positive. Took them a couple weeks to get it all taken care of. 
Yea you read that right with 3232 false positive.
Most were all from the C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\ and it's sub folders and files. All just help files in each language.

a-squared Anti-Malware - Version 4.0
Last update: 10/12/2008 6:09:40 PM

Scan settings:

Objects: Memory, Traces, Cookies, C:\, D:\
Scan archives: On
Heuristics: On
ADS Scan: On
Scanned

Files: 141407
Traces: 555388
Cookies: 28
Processes: 38

Found

Files: *3232*
Traces: 0
Cookies: 0
Processes: 0
Registry keys: 0

Scan end:	10/12/2008 6:52:42 PM
Scan time:	0:40:21

Glad that is over with.


----------



## EnigmaStarter (Nov 11, 2008)

What was the reason of deletion of my post?


----------



## EnigmaStarter (Nov 11, 2008)

I am reposting:

I uninstalled AVG and installed AVAST. Then I put the infamous "Enigma" CD into my CD drive and here's what I got:

http://www.equay.org/enigma_starter2.jpg

Also as soon as "Enigma" CD was in, my PC got frozen, and the open browser buttons on the footer started going crazy in orange. After I removed the infamous CD from the CD drive it released the freeze and I also noticed that once the CD was in the PC's CPU usage went stable near 100%.

Now I tried the CD again and it won't play, but it does this:

http://www.equay.org/enigma_starter4.jpg

I have everything documented on a CD and on paper.

EMI Capitol Records has not addressed (ignored) this issue.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm not sure what you are speaking of, since you've emailed me, I will respond here. I don't see where a post of yours has been deleted


----------



## EnigmaStarter (Nov 11, 2008)

I posted here, saved it, made sure it was here, then came back few minutes later and the post was gone. I reposted.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry, but, we can see all removed, edited, deleted, posts, so, not sure what you saw, maybe a preview? But NOTHING was removed from this thread.


----------



## echicken (Dec 30, 2008)

Just wondering, what's in "Activation Keys.zip"? I hope theres nothing illegal in there.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

remember, there was a problem with sony's drm rootkit installation a while back?,
what about this?,
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=sony+trojan+drm

maybe avg wasn't having false positives,
could have been 'lurking' there and avg just 'finally' found it?


----------



## â¡*Â¶â¡Ãµ (Nov 25, 2008)

hey, my mom has that CD. it works fine in her computer. she uses NOD32 i think and Vista x64
anyway, your AV sux. just ignore it, false positivies do happen with any AV. if your that paranoide, just upload that enigmastarter to Virustotal. it will scan with alot of AV's, if only a few pick it up then its false positive


----------

